# Looking To Donate A Droid X For Development



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

To any Droid X Developer who wants to keep MIUI or any other ROM for the DX alive:

I AM WILLING TO DONATE MY DX AFTER THE NEXUS IS RELEASED!
Must be a recognized ROOTZWIKI DEVELOPER!
Will include charger, stock battery, OEM extended batter and Seidio 3600 mah battery
PM ME TO WORK OUT THE DETAILS.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

If DXC would be willing to stay with us, my vote goes to him!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

I talked with DXC and it looks like aceoyame is taking over the development of MIUI for the DX. I will be donating my DX to him so that he can keep things moving along.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, I already contacted Splice too. I look forward to having a secondary device to work with. It is a huge pita having my primary phone be my dev phone. Any changes I make on the X can easilly be brought to the other two. Same for the Global and the D2


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

This is hype! I've heard the news of Aceoyame taking over MiUI and I can only see great things ahead of us.

I like the nexus prime, but the fact that its running on old hardware kinda makes me weary. So long as we have great droidx developers I don't plan on upgrading anytime soon.

Thanks splice for having the generosity to donate!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

nars said:


> I like the nexus prime, but the fact that its running on old hardware kinda makes me weary.


What do you mean by old hardware?


----------



## lucky151 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for your donation! I believe we can get higer by aceoyame's effort on it!


----------

